
Binded: A Copyright Protection Tool for Photos Based on Blockchain Technology - krrw
https://www.binded.com/?#
======
krrw
@floatingatoll's interpretation of Binded's Terms of Service is based on
statements that are taken out of context. The complete ToS is at
[https://binded.com/terms](https://binded.com/terms)

------
floatingatoll
Be very careful using this service.

> You understand by using Binded that anything you upload has a permanet
> record of its creation on the Bitcoin Blockchain which cannot be erased.

> You will not otherwise copy, transmit, distribute, sell, resell, license,
> de-compile, reverse engineer, disassemble, modify, publish, participate in
> the transfer or sale of, create derivative works from, perform, display,
> incorporate into another website, or in any other way exploit any of the
> Content or any other part of the Binded Site or any derivative works
> thereof, in whole or in part for commercial or non-commercial purposes.

Combining these two terms of service from Binded’s website, every blockchain
participant that derives a block from their blocks containing Binded’s
signatures (“works”) is illegally violating their terms of service, as it
follows by common sense that the Blockchain output from the Binded site is a
derivative work of the Binded site.

~~~
krrw
Your interpretation of Binded's Terms of Service is based on statements that
are taken out of context. The complete ToS is at
[https://binded.com/terms](https://binded.com/terms)

